

 about:internets - gaika
http://robert.accettura.com/blog/2008/09/03/aboutinternets/

======
rudyfink
On Vista I just get the message "The Tubes are Clogged!" and a blank screen.

~~~
sosuke
Same thing on Server 2003

~~~
ConradHex
The article explains why.

------
cmer
I'll upmod anything that talks about big trucks and tubes!

My wi-fi network is called "This is not a big truck".

------
run4yourlives
Damn, it's even fast drawing pipes.

I'll say though, this is certainly a hacker news worthy post.

------
froo
I would give you double karma if I could, this gave me a good little giggle.

You sir, are both a gentleman and a scholar.

------
mixmax
yes but where are the teapots?

